# Live Boxing: Marco Huck vs Ola Afolabi III (+ undercard) - Updates & Discussion



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

from 7:30pm (UK/Irish) on BoxNation / 10:15pm (CET) on ARD in Germany..

*Marco Huck vs Ola Afolabi III* - WBO Cruiserweight Title
_Max Schmeling Halle, Prenzlauer Berg, Berlin, Germany_

Main event scheduled for around 11pm (European), 10pm (UK/Irish), 5pm (EST)










*Undercard action features:*
Robert Woge vs Dariusz Sek
Eduard Gutnecht vs Richard Vidal
Tyron Zeuge vs David Sarabia
Enrico Kölling vs Armin Dollinger
Noel Gevor vs Juan Manuel Garay
Iago Kiladze vs Youri Kayembre Kalenga

Join us here for live updates & discussion from all the action!

:bbb


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

*Online Scoring: Huck vs. Afolabi, Gutknecht vs. Vidal, Woge vs. Sek and rest of the Undercard*


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Ola is a legend.

Shake his face!


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Ola is a legend.
> 
> Shake his face!


I hope he wins tonight .. Huck is a arrogant scumbag.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> I hope he wins tonight .. Huck is a arrogant scumbag.


In fairness to him, he has taken a lot more risks than most German-based boxers, stepping up to the Land of the Giants (even if he didn't quite get the nod against a paper champ) and taking this fight for a 3rd time, obviously they have all been at home, but he cannot fight Ola away, Afolabi is a 'homeless' fighter so to speak


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Why is this thread a year old?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Let's get it done this time Ola!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Hope he beats that German, another afraid to leave his home and gets by on robberies and corruption like Sturm.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Hope he beats that German, another afraid to leave his home and gets by on robberies and corruption like Sturm.


Where should Huck go to fight? And why should he go outside germany when the money is in germany? Cruiserweight fights are only really big in germany thats it. And maybe russia.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Hope he beats that German, another afraid to leave his home and gets by on robberies and corruption like Sturm.


Agreed. What is with these German champs?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

And it sounds stuipid that you talk about robberies when the fighter in your avatar got a gift against McDermott.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> And it sounds stuipid that you talk about robberies when the fighter in your avatar got a gift against McDermott.


McDermott sparked Furys ass in the first fight. Bad decision.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Hope Afloabai can do this, looking forward to another great fight between the two of them. Savage nights boxing all in all:happy


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

McDermott got his rematch in his hometown and got KO'd. So its not comparable.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> In fairness to him, he has taken a lot more risks than most German-based boxers, stepping up to the Land of the Giants (even if he didn't quite get the nod against a paper champ) and taking this fight for a 3rd time, obviously they have all been at home, but he cannot fight Ola away, Afolabi is a 'homeless' fighter so to speak


Yep, agree.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> McDermott got his rematch in his hometown and got KO'd. So its not comparable.


A Robbery is a Robbery.
McDermott got fucking robbed against Fury. And Macklin got robbed against Sturm. And Sturm got robbed against de la Hoya in america. Its boxing. Get over it.


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Anyone know if the gala already started?? Can't find anything about it! When is the first fight broadcasted?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> Anyone know if the gala already started?? Can't find anything about it! When is the first fight broadcasted?


I think it might started. But we wont see anything until Boxnation starts with showing it I think.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> A Robbery is a Robbery.
> McDermott got fucking robbed against Fury. *And Macklin got robbed against Sturm.* And Sturm got robbed against de la Hoya in america. Its boxing. Get over it.


5 minutes ago you said this.



LuckyLuke said:


> *Sturm? You mean the Macklin fight? Macklin probably egded it but I wouldnt call it a robbery.* In fact Sturm got robbed against de la Hoya in america. That was a robbery.


which is it mate he was robbed or wasnt? Because you're coming across here like bi polar schizophrenic arguing with yourself.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Sturm vs Macklin was certainly a robbery.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

ChipChair said:


> Sturm vs Macklin was certainly a robbery.


Yep. Happens all the time in boxing.:-(


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> 5 minutes ago you said this.
> 
> which is it mate he was robbed or wasnt? Because you're coming across here like bi polar schizophrenic arguing with yourself.


Just made a compromise. But the Mcdermott fight was the bigger robbery. Sturm vs Macklin was actually close.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Now Gutknecht vs Vidal.


----------



## He so: "I am a C'ler" (May 30, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Now Gutknecht vs Vidal.


I am watching it too now .. did you see the fights before or is this the first one??


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

What time is Afolabi vs Huck meant to start ?


----------



## Kampioni (May 16, 2013)

Gutknecht is boring.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

He so: "I am a C'ler" said:


> I am watching it too now .. did you see the fights before or is this the first one??


I did not saw them. I dont think it is the first one but I am not sure.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Yep. Happens all the time in boxing.:-(


Happens all the time in every sport, I mean Man U get the rub of the green at Old Trafford


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Kampioni said:


> Gutknecht is boring.


Yes he is.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Where should Huck go to fight? And why should he go outside germany when the money is in germany? Cruiserweight fights are only really big in germany thats it. And maybe russia.


true dat.

But you'd think that with Hernandez & now Eddie Chambers in the mix, with Jone's recent high-profile win, and with MAYBE Cunningham going back down, (one can hope) this would be changing. Also Troy Ross is really good, despite a few losses, and he's Canadian, I think.

I'm certainly more interested in CW these days, and I'm American. Well, then again I'm not a casual fan, so I guess that doesn't count. now that I think on it, the main reason I'm interested in the CW division is that I can't stand Huck, and just want to see him lose. Hmmm .....

- What are the chances of us seeing a fair decision this time? (And in Huck's hometown, no less. The cards are already made out.)


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

How can people "not stand Huck"? He's awesome.

Anway.. BoxNation starting in a minute for UK people.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bunce and Lillis covering the double shift on BoxNation tonight.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> true dat.
> 
> But you'd think that with Hernandez & now Eddie Chambers in the mix, with Jone's recent high-profile win, and with MAYBE Cunningham going back down, (one can hope) this would be changing. Also Troy Ross is really good, despite a few losses, and he's Canadian, I think.
> 
> ...


I dont think Afolabi will get robbed. He is with K2. Arslan was on his own. Easy to give Huck a gift. Afolabi so far was not robbed against Huck.
And yes some good fighters in this division. But the division is not really big outside germany/russia.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ola Afolabi hasn't fought since the last fight with Marco Huck 13 months ago. Does anyone think ring rust could play a part?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Now a good german prospect.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

First live action on BoxNation now, Tyron Zeuge vs David Sarabia.

John Rawling's unhappy with someone by the sounds of it :lol: His mic's not working properly.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Roe said:


> First live action on BoxNation now, Tyron Zeuge vs David Sarabia.
> 
> John Rawling's unhappy with someone by the sounds of it :lol: His mic's not working properly.


:lol: Rawling getting Raw


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I dont think Afolabi will get robbed. He is with K2. Arslan was on his own. Easy to give Huck a gift. Afolabi so far was not robbed against Huck.
> And yes some good fighters in this division. But the division is not really big outside germany/russia.


Berliner,

I respect your opinions more than most, but you really think their second fight was a draw? And Arlsan, OMG. (same with Lebedev.) - but I see your point about K2. I didn't actually know they were behind Afolabi. Still, the Huck machine is powerful. If vBookie had an option for "Huck by robbery" I would still put all my cash on it.

Still, the fight just became much more interesting for me. I may well be v-poor in a few hours.atsch


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 1: 10-9 Zeuge*

Zeuge controlling the first round here. Managing the distance well and firing out quick one-two combinations to the head and body. Sarabia struggles to land much and Zeuge takes the first.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Berliner,
> 
> I respect your opinions more than most, but you really think their second fight was a draw? And Arlsan, OMG. - but I see your point about K2. I didn't actually know they were behind Afolabi. Still, the Huck machine is powerful. If vBookie had an option for "Huck by robbery" I would still put all my cash on it.
> 
> Still, the fight just became much more interesting for me. I may well be v-poor in a few hours.atsch


I dont think Afolabi was robbed against Huck and I am not the only one. Arslan was robber pretty hard. But Afolabi-Huck II was too close to be a robbery.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

*Round 2: 10-9 Zeuge (20-18)*

Sarabia tries to take the fight to Zeuge early on but the German covers up well and fires back himself. Zeuge lands a solid right hook to the body and Sarabia's ribs are reddening already. Zeuge's a little inactive and not throwing much but he's still bossing the round.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, Zeuge looks really good! I know nothing about this guy. Someone fill us in, quick.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Man, Zeuge looks really good! I know nothing about this guy. Someone fill us in, quick.


He was a really good amateur too. Beat Joe Ward and Kenneth Egan. Youth world champion (like Hughie Fury).


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I dont think Afolabi was robbed against Huck and I am not the only one. Arslan was robber pretty hard. But Afolabi-Huck II was too close to be a robbery.


I guess I'll have to watch it again.

Meanwhile, look at what going on here! Zuege-Sarabia is a FIGHT!


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Checking in. :good


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Zeuge's jab-straight right combo looks very good. He puts a lot of power into it. Outside of that he's looking a little basic but his movement's good enough to keep him out of trouble for the majority of the time. I'd like to see him maybe step it up a bit but right now he's still dominating and hurting his opponent often.

30-27 Zeuge.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Good ref: Warns Sarabia about ducking his head, instead of warning Zeuge about the rabbit punches.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Roe said:


> Zeuge's jab-straight right combo looks very good. He puts a lot of power into it. Outside of that he's looking a little basic ...


Nothing basic about his hand-speed or his accuracy. I'm really impressed with this guy. Not sure about his defense, yet, though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sarabia's down in the 4th. Overhand right from Zeuge sends him reeling back and onto the canvas. Ref warns him again for ducking low but he still tries to fight back in the final minute. Big round for the German prospect, I can't see this lasting too much longer now. 10-8 Zeuge.

40-35 Zeuge.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The spain is always ducking really low. Zeuge cant land clean hard shots.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rounds 5, 6, 7 and 8 - Zeuge wins.

#DetailedRBR


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

And we're back in the room.


STAHHP

BAHX

STAHHP

BAHX

STAHHP

NO LOW BLOWS

BAHX


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

someone link me to a tv shop tia


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

TKO for the CHB website.

Am I the only one who lost all contact, once again?


Anyway, Zeuge needs to work on his conditioning, and use that excellent jab a lot more, but he's young and that will likely develop. If it does, this guy COULD be a monster. Definitely a prospect to keep an eye on.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Zeuge still has to learn alot. But he has talent. He looked tired in there.


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Off to watch the fight.

Have a great night gents.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Now Woge is fighting. He is always in exciting fights.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> TKO for the CHB website.
> 
> Am I the only one who lost all contact, once again?
> 
> Anyway, Zeuge needs to work on his conditioning, and use that excellent jab a lot more, but he's young and that will likely develop. If it does, this guy COULD be a monster. Definitely a prospect to keep an eye on.


I'm in the process of sorting out servers with a host who're promising me 99.9% uptime, but the problem is that to do this, it could be up to 48 hours to get everyone moved over - I don't want to be doing this on a saturday prime time.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This is some kinda GTA IV music this guy's coming out to now.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Sek looks like he has a glass chin.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jay said:


> I'm in the process of sorting out servers with a host who're promising me 99.9% uptime, but the problem is that to do this, it could be up to 48 hours to get everyone moved over - I don't want to be doing this on a saturday prime time.


Yeah tonight would definitely be a bad night to do that, i'm sure we'll survive one more night or so lol, it's not the worst to be fair, I've only experienced 10 minute downtime's, it's inconvenient but i can live with it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

National anthems for this? This?! Really, Germany? Really?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

This?


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Roe said:


> National anthems for this? This?! Really, Germany? Really?


They're probably trying to delay time, apparently the main event isn't until 10 PM or so. :lol: :-(


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

What a lovely band


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

We like national anthems. I dont know why people dont like to hear them.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Why do Krauts write 78,5 kg and not 78.5 kg. 

why don't they like the decimal point?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sek down in the 1st..


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

10-8 Woge


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Jay said:


> I'm in the process of sorting out servers with a host who're promising me 99.9% uptime, but the problem is that to do this, it could be up to 48 hours to get everyone moved over - I don't want to be doing this on a saturday prime time.


No problem. Thanks, Jay.

Great site, BTW. It's easier to navigate than ESB was, and so far I've seen a lot less nonsense & trolling.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:think


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Appreciate this buddy.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Berliner said:


> We like national anthems. I dont know why people dont like to hear them.


Scotland doesn't have one and thus my tolerance for them is pretty low.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Hernandez's missus is tidy.


----------



## turbina (May 28, 2013)

If Sek had anything on those punches and some more mass to him Woge would have been dispatched by now..


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck this card, man. I want to watch the C5 show.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Channel 5 on at half 9. Shame they couldn't go on earlier then fuck off when the Huck/Ola fight starts.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Fuck this card, man. I want to watch the C5 show.


Huck-Ola 3 dicks all over anything on that card.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Huck-Ola 3 dicks all over anything on that card.


Without doubt, but the C5 card will probably shit on this *under*card in terms of entertainment, most likely.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

@Lazarus DeGale fights shit on nothing in terms of entertainment value. NOTHING.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Woge is a poor fighter.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what's up with this dude trying to convince us he wasn't hurt..lol


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I've been informed that the reason for the crashes were apache errors, and that an option needed to be added to a certain file to fix it. Apparently this has now been done, and Support has said that we shouldn't be experiencing these restarts any more.


Sorry about that guys, such a pain in the arse that it happened this weekend!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The Batkilt said:


> @Lazarus DeGale fights shit on nothing in terms of entertainment value. NOTHING.


I rather watch boxers I know to be honest, mate. It's at least more intruiging than these guys putting up quite an uneventful show and not knowing them.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey, I have to step out for a bit.

Do we know what time the Huck fight will actually start? (EST, if possible)


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Jay said:


> I've been informed that the reason for the crashes were apache errors, and that an option needed to be added to a certain file to fix it. Apparently this has now been done, and Support has said that we shouldn't be experiencing these restarts any more.
> 
> Sorry about that guys, such a pain in the arse that it happened this weekend!


Ahhh well, great news that it's fixed now!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jay said:


> I've been informed that the reason for the crashes were apache errors


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Hey, I have to step out for a bit.
> 
> Do we know what time the Huck fight will actually start? (EST, if possible)


About 35 minutes from now.

Which is....er....16.50 EST?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Woge is afwul and I hope Sek gets the decision. But Woge will get it and it wont be a robbery.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

We aren't going to the studio for 45 minutes are we please god no.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Would anyone have fancied Bob Ajisafe's chances against Woge?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Fuck two of those score cards


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> About 35 minutes from now.
> 
> Which is....er....16.50 EST?


THANKS.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Woge is afwul and I hope Sek gets the decision. But Woge will get it and it wont be a robbery.


I has Sek edging that. The result wasn't a robbery, but two of those scorecards were criminal.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Damn my stomach. I feel like a doner.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Claypole said:


> I has Sek edging that. The result wasn't a robbery, but two of those scorecards were criminal.


Criminal is the right word for that. But not a robbery this fight.

But what does Sauerland plan with Woge? He is fucking awful. Why do they keep investin in him?
There are so many good young german amateurs right now. Invest in those newcomers and not into a 30 year old slugger.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Criminal is the right word, but robbery isn't. :think


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Damn my throat. I feel like a boner.


:huh


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Roe said:


> Criminal is the right word, but robbery isn't. :think


Those two scorecards were criminal but the decision itself was not. Learn to understand what you read.


----------



## Albert Adomah (Jun 4, 2012)

I agree with @Roe. Criminal and robbery are the same thing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Score cards were wide. Still nobody really can complain about the result. Especially when Woge was winning the last two rounds clear. At the end it was a very close fight.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Come on Ola!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What times the big one?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

oh la la


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> :huh


That's later on bro. Go buy me a damn doner man, you still owe me one from when I asked you time back.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: at Channel 5. James DeGale's fighting the guy "who once beat Carl Froch by the way"


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This should be a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> I rather watch boxers I know to be honest, mate. It's at least more intruiging than these guys putting up quite an uneventful show and not knowing them.


I know what you mean. I just wanted to take a cheap shot at DeGale tbh.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

Albert Adomah said:


> I agree with @Roe. Criminal and robbery are the same thing.


A crime doesn't have to be a robbery...


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Kiladze got knocked out in one round against Kalenga.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> :lol: at Channel 5. James DeGale's fighting the guy "who once beat Carl Froch by the way"


Must have been the Polish version of Carl Froch or something.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

What´s going on ? What fight is next ?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Must have been the Polish version of Carl Froch or something.


I think they said he beat him as an amateur.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Must have been the Polish version of Carl Froch or something.


Bozic was a pretty decent amateur. I think he can give DeGeale some problems. He wont fall over when the first punch lands like his last opponent.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vic said:


> What´s going on ? What fight is next ?


Next up is Kap'n Hooook against Ola! Should be about 15 minutes


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> I think they said he beat him as an amateur.





Berliner said:


> Bozic was a pretty decent amateur. I think he can give DeGeale some problems. He wont fall over when the first punch lands like his last opponent.


Ah right, okay.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

How many hooks was that?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't really rate Galahad. Too much of a Nas impersonator. Hasn't got the reflexes, speed or the power to do well with the style.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Chisora's baby brother is eager to land the knock out punch..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Even the Queen came out for the channel five card..2nd row.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Olaaaa!! :ibutt :ibutt!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> Even the Queen came out for the channel five card..2nd row.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Isaac Nettey has never been stopped!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Roe said:


> Isaac Nettey has never been stopped!


yeah in ice skating..lol


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Nice shot selection though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ola coming out!


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

When is Degale fighting? What Channel? Where can I watch it? :conf


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Walk in now.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

That was a good display from Kid.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't wait for Angulo-Lara & Maidana-Lopez tonight. Should be great.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is that lamaar?? lmao


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Afolabi! :ibutt WAR!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jay said:


> When is Degale fighting? What Channel? Where can I watch it? :conf


channel 5 thread in the brit forum too mate


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Great band


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> I can't wait for Angulo-Lara & Maidana-Lopez tonight. Should be great.


Sherman Williams fights against a american HW prospect. Should be a good fight too.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The fuck? :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Frampton and Quigg would do Kid, imo.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

im diggin this tune.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Is he going to o a full concert?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got in from work. Has kid galahad just stopped a TTG? He's called Nettey.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

This is an amazing song. It's my top 10.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

making the most of that win over froch


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

12downfor10 said:


> Just got in from work. Has kid galahad just stopped a TTG? He's called Nettey.


Been watching Wayne Beckford. Going to get his album.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What is Rawling talking about

"I'm not Nigerian, look at what I'm wearing"

A British and a Nigerian flag...


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Fury just degale could give ward trouble. Then he called him Gegale :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

surely you have got to be joking me with this entrance?


----------



## New England (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> This is an amazing song. It's my top 10.


dynamite?
dynamite.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The crowd are even clapping like robots. LOL.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wish Ola had more support but then I suppose being from the UK, living in America and fighting in Germany doesn't help.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Wish Ola had more support but then I suppose being from the UK, living in America and fighting in Germany doesn't help.


Yeah... also that the Cruiserweight division is not big in the UK.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Will be nuts if HUCK GET SKNOCKED OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

War Afolabi.
War Huck too.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Why the fack am I watching James DeGale instead


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Here we go! :bbb


----------



## ApatheticLeader (May 17, 2013)

I don't have access to the Olafabi fight, so I'm in need of detailed updatea, m'loves...


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Roy Jones Jr should just compete in the cruiserweight division. It's a good division.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

marco looking soft in the midsection


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

WAR OLA !!!!!111212


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Here we go!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The chick with the long black hair though.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Roy Jones Jr should just compete in the cruiserweight division. It's a good division.


To get his ass kicked? He should retire.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Good start from Afolabi. Pushing Huck back with a solid jab and a few strong straight rights to the body. Huck lands a few hard combos early on but lost the round IMO. 10-9 Ola.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tasty body punches from Ola. Nice round.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Huck 1:0


----------



## toshiba (Jun 5, 2013)

10-9 afolabi


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

10-9 Ola, close round but he just edged it, landing a few extra clean shots with the jab and right hand. Good start to the fight, gonna be another cracker i think.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

1-0 Afolabi


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

THE CW division is the most underrated division in boxing. It's packed with talent.


----------



## Bogater (Jun 6, 2013)

Good round for Ola. His making Huck work early.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ola won the first round, IMO.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Ola looking for that upper cut..


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Afolabi


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

19-19 even


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

19-19


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

1-1


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Scrappier second round. Huck did the better work for me. Ola unable to establish the jab as much as he did in the opener and Huck landed several solid shots late in the round.

19-19.


----------



## toshiba (Jun 5, 2013)

1-1


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Huck 2:0


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

2:0 Huck.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Huck comes back with a much better round. He took over massively in the last half of the round. 1-1


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

ola use to be pretty slick. he fights differently now


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

20-18 Ola another close round, just preferred his cleaner work again in the second.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

2-0 Ola.


----------



## Bogater (Jun 6, 2013)

Another Ola round going nicely to the body. Huck being his usual dirty self punching on the break.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Huck won the second round, close but Huck produced the better work overall.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Lovely second stanza, most likely 19-19 at the moment. Huck very awkward yet effective as always, dialing in some nice shots to the head and body. Afolabi's investing in the body plenty early, surely will play dividends as the fight progresses.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

19-19

Barrie Jones " all 4 punched landed flush from Huck " not even 1 landed flush


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Sick stare down for Degale-Froch beater

2-0 Ola


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Afolabi able to land to the body freely.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

2-1 Huck


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

29-28 HUCK


----------



## toshiba (Jun 5, 2013)

29-28 huck


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Heating up very nicely now. They seem to be taking turns to attack. I feel that Huck's overall landing the better shots and having the last say when they do exchange. Shaping up to be another very good fight though.

2-1 Huck.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Clear Huck round. Fucking brilliant body shot he landed near the end of the round.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wow degayle throwing proper punches./


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

2-1 Huck


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Huck pumping the jab and loading the right hand. Ola sloppy early in the 3rd. Good countering by Huck and a swinging right to the body misses. Good hook to the body by Ola. 

Good combo punching from Huck, Ola standing there and taking it. Good hook by Huck to the body. Sloppy in fighting from Ola. Good combo again landing the right by Huck! Ola needs to find a rhythm here Huck is just outworking him straight away. Nother good combo by Huck! 

Clear Huck round, 2-1 Huck.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Huck 3:0.
You could make a case for round one for Afolabi but Huck won the last two rounds.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

Huck stands too straight up for my liking.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

29-28 Afolabai. First round ive given to Huck in the third, better workrate from him, mixed in a few nice hooks to.


----------



## Bogater (Jun 6, 2013)

Closer round, I scored it for Ola prefer his body work over hooks wild rushes most of which hit Olas gloves.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

This body attack has to take something out of Huck add to that Ola is forcing him to do a lot more than Huck is used to I'd say. Huck is landing the heavier shots and the more eye catching but Ola is very steady throughout the full round.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9

29-28 Huck

Clear Huck round 3


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Huck definitely won the third round, although it was competitive, but clear for Huck.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What? He's never seen a boxer wear pink gloves before?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't know what the fuck John Rawling was on about then


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Lunny said:


> What? He's never seen a boxer wear pink gloves before?


Forgot about Ricky Burns already


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

3-1 Huck

I really hate watching Huck fights...


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Ola needs to stop leaping and reaching with his punches. Marco landing plenty of clean right hands at the moment, buzzing Afolabi at times.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Good jab to start by both fighters. Ola needs more though. Bodywork from Ola but not as crisp as in the first round. Huck with a right to the body. Huck with a looping shot and combo. Ola with a lead right to the body. Huck with a right to the body. Good jab by Huck. Ola wings a haymaker and misses. Huck big right hand! Stopped Ola in his tracks. Ola digs to the body. Ola having trouble getting off. Huck putting it on Ola on the ropes! Ola looks tired.


3-1 Huck


----------



## Bogater (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 4 to Huck.


----------



## toshiba (Jun 5, 2013)

39-37 huck


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Huck 4:0


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Ola's worst round by a distance. Huck was really putting his mark on the fight there. Ola needs to do something with that left hook its very wild and Huck can see it a mile off.


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

39-37 Huck


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

All for round are for Huck!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Huck looking good so far. Afolabi walking onto some big shots. Ola's working the body well but Huck definitely landing the majority of eyecatching punches.

3-1 Huck.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MAN CW Division got a lot of big fights to be made.

MARCO HUCK VS YOAN PABLO HERNANDEZ will be huge in Germany.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Huck

39-37


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

38-38. 4th round for Huck to, theres not a whole lot between them but Huck seems to land those few extra flurries to nick the last two.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Huck has to watch out not to overpace.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Shsout out @turbotime for the rbr. Good stuff man :good


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

39-37 Huck.


----------



## Shoefly (Jun 3, 2013)

Huck's one of these guys that really makes me question everything I know about boxing. I look at him and think he should be losing on undercards on ESPN 2, yet he's built himself a good career. Impressive, if not satisfying to watch.

3 rounds to 1.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Huck clearly won the fourth round, Afolabi does not look too good at the moment.


----------



## IronJawSouthPaw (Jun 5, 2013)

Ola looks sluggish so far.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> I don't know what the fuck John Rawling was on about then


Pink boxing gloves is srs business.

Have Huck 4 rounds up. For all the chatter that Ola is too big a puncher, it's been Huck hurting Ola.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Gentlemen. How are your cards so far ? Is Marco winning ??


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Close 5th. I think Huck may have just edged it with a rally late on but could go either way.

I have it 4-1 Huck.


----------



## toshiba (Jun 5, 2013)

49-46 huck


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Much better from Ola the jab returned and took him the round I thought the last minute was close but Ola's work in the first two minutes won it for me.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jabs to start the 4th round. Ola looks a bit discouraged whenever Huck opens up. Good hook by Ola off of the jab feint. Jabs to the body by Ola, to the head now. Big right from Ola. Huck with a right off the ropes. Jabs to the body by Ola. Exchanging jabs mid ring. Ola misses with the right. Good right hand from Huck! Exchanging hooks ! Big shot by Huck! Might have just nicked the round. 

4-1 Huck


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

Firat looks pissed


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Close round. I give it for Afolabi. 4:1


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

4-1 Huck

This is why I hate watching Huck. He's so ugly to watch, and he's a super dirty fighter.


----------



## Bogater (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 5 to Ola. Better jab hurt him to the body as well.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Close round. But man Huck lands the harder shots every round and Afolabi dindt land much.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck, Huck is a dirty fighter.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Fifth was a close round, kind of leaning towards Afolabi myself.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

48-47 Huck. He's looking sharp right now, doing the cleaner work and nailing Afolabai with really good straight shots and hooks. Afolabai's defense is looking a bit porous.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Gave the 5th to Ola, 48-47 Huck


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Fuck, Huck is a dirty fighter.


He's a dirty man.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I score that round a question mark


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

DeGale slaps way too much. It's a good thing that Groves got the win in their bout because it's clearly him who has progressed much better.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Afolabi is so defensively porous at the moment.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Post Box said:


> I score that round a question mark


:rofl


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

5-1 Huck


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Huck working the jabs and Boxnation nuthugging Ola. Big right from Ola and Huck missing with his. Ola looking for the leaping hooks but missing. Hook by Ola to the body. Right hand to the body by Huck. Ola nailed with the big right hand. Ola sucking wind here.

Big counter right by Huck! shells Ola up. Right hand by Huck to the body. Big rights by Huck. Good combo by Huck, Ola getting outworked and might have been shook for a second! Big Right off the clinch by Huck! Ola trying to answer.

5-1 Huck


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Clear round for huck he really peppered Ola throughout the round rather than the usual last minute. Anytime Ola looked to get a foothold in the round it was stopped by a Huck flurry.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Afolabi takes the 6th. Just generally controlling the action better, working the jab well and landing the better shots.

I've got it 4-2 Huck at the half way stage.


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

Typical. Ola's now starting to get busy and I need to head out.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

3 rounds to each guy.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Gegale has slapped the croats cock twice.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Fifth round i think was close enough to consider it a draw, i think Afolabi done enough to just edge the sixth.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 5 for Afolabi.
Round 6 for Huck.
5:1 Huck.


----------



## toshiba (Jun 5, 2013)

58-56 huck


----------



## Bogater (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 6 to Huck, better work rate.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

58-56 Huck, Afolabi did some nice work to the body in that round, still getting outlanded by Huck though, whos picking his spots well.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

5-1 Huck

Afolabi is just letting the round go in the last minute every time.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Have it 4-2 Huck at the moment.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

5:1 for Huck.


----------



## IronJawSouthPaw (Jun 5, 2013)

GOD said:


> Firat looks pissed


I wonder why? :lol:


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What the fuck are these cunts doing. Fucking douche bag camera man.


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

6-1 Huck


----------



## toshiba (Jun 5, 2013)

68-65 huck


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Big right hand counter by Huck! Ola looks shaky. Good hook by Ola. Another big right hand by Huck! Another combo by Huck! Ola taking them but not offering a return. Sweeping combo backs Ola into the ropes. Ola desperate with the hooks. Good jab by Huck.Missed right by Ola. Ola jabbing to the body. Good right hand over the top by Ola, trying to feint Huck into a shot. Huck jabs him away. Huck jabbing and landing. Ola gets tagged with the right again! Good combo by Huck! Big right hand Huck!

6-1 Huck


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Big 7th for Huck. Afolabi taking some huge shots at the end.

"Du bist gut!" for Huck. 5-2.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Very messy round which Huck took. Ola didn't do much expect a lovely over hand right in the last minute. Huck landed one of his own at the end.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

68-65 Huck for me


----------



## Bogater (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 7 to Huck just more activity.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

wtf is Afolabi playing at


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

6-1 Huck

Afolabi looks disinterested almost. Huck's camp did their homework in the training camp well this time.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

6:1 Huck.
I cant give Afolabi rounds. He hardly hits Huck with clean hard shots. His punches are too wide.


----------



## EuroBot (Jun 4, 2013)

Ola Awfulabi. :-(


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Afolabi needs to man up...hes complaining every two seconds and letting Huck punk him out. He needs to either hit Huck with a low blow or an elbow to the face to even the score..seriously.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Huck is dominating this fight.

This is why I didn't bet on this fight. It's the only fight I wasn't sure of and I trusted my bank instincts.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Afolabi needs to bait Huck forward, time the jab and shoot the overhand right over the left. It's a fuckin' brilliant punch.

5-2 Huck, have awarded Ola the first and fifth. He's losing this fight at the moment.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

68-65 Huck. More of the same, landed a few huge right hands and nice jabs in that round. Afolabai needs to tighten up his defense and up his workrate, fights slipping away from him.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Afolabi's got a fucking chin!


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

6-2 Huck


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ola starts out jabbing to the body. Hook blocked by Huck. Right to the body by Huck. Both fighters jabbing mid ring. Ola backed up with the combinations. Clinching and wrestling. Huck backs up Ola with combinations and they are hitting on the break. Hook by Huck inside. Ola soaks it and goes to the body. Huck dancing and jabbing away. Big right hand by Huck! Ola showing cheen big time. Ola missing body shots against the ropes. Ola backed up AGAIN with combos to the ropes.

7-1 Huck


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

7-1 Huck


----------



## toshiba (Jun 5, 2013)

78-74 huck


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

LOL!! DeGale commentating his own fight "Oww look at this shot, oh crap, sorry that was a touch low" :rofl


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

7:1
Huck.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

6-2 Huck. Can't miss with the right hand.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

78-74 Huck. Way easier for the German than I thought it would be. Afolabai needs to knock him out.


----------



## Bogater (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 8 to Ola cleaner work, Huck missed over the top a lot.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Ola needs a knock out he just isn't doing enough when he is in control of a round one flurry from Huck really takes away a solid minute of Ola's work for me


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

orriray59 said:


> Afolabi's got a fucking chin!


He's brilliant at rolling with punches taking the sting out of them. He's still taking some big shots though and doesn't really even get wobbled much!


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I've been watching the Degale fight more than Afolabi, but every time I looked at it, it seemed like Huck was just beating him up most of the time. What's different about this fight compared to the first two?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ola needs a KO.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

These SKY sports guys really want Afolabi to win lol


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Afolabi gets pushed off balance and slips down then the crowd all clap :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Decent 9th for Ola. 6-3 Huck on my card.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Far better round for Ola Afolabi, this.

6-3 Huck.


----------



## toshiba (Jun 5, 2013)

87-84 huck


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

6-3 Huck


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

7-2 Huck

Finally Afolabi sustains an offense.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Clear round for Afolabi
7:2 Huck.


----------



## Bogater (Jun 6, 2013)

Ola round 9 for me. This is getting ugly though both dead tired just swinging.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> He's brilliant at rolling with punches taking the sting out of them. He's still taking some big shots though and doesn't really even get wobbled much!


Yeah, he's fuckin' solid. Taken Huck's best extremely well so far.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ola picking up the pace here and swinging. Huck firing back combinations and Ola appears to be seeking the killshot! Fighting dirty on the inside. Huck roughing. STream freezes up on me. and now I'm missing the round :-(


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

7:2 for Huck. I give the last round for Afolabi.


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> These SKY sports guys really want Afolabi to win lol


So do the Boxnation commentators...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

87-84 Huck


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Ola don't look himself at all.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Afolabi starting to come on strong....


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Huck looks pretty hurt there! The last 2 and a bit rounds should be wild


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

And here's what I came to watch


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Just when Afolabi has Huck hurt, Marco fires back but it's a good round for Afolabi. Getting closer now. 6-4 Huck


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ola doing better here, backing Huck up and roughing him! Both just swinging Huck big right hands! Ola in the corner fighting back! Hook by Huck! COmbos by Huck! Ola is fighting but Hucks straighter shots are landing cleaner. 

Huck 8-2


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

7-3 Huck

Afolabi hurt him there.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Cracking round! Brilliant stuff by both men, Afolabi making a wee comeback methinks.


----------



## Bogater (Jun 6, 2013)

Ola round 10 clearly for me. Out worked Huck.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Close 10th, fuck it ill give it to Afolabai, started to let his shots go there, particularly with the right hand. Edging his way back in.

96-94 Huck.


----------



## toshiba (Jun 5, 2013)

96-94 huck


----------



## GOD (Jun 6, 2013)

7-4 HUCK


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

7-4 Huck

Imagine what Guillermo Jones would do to both. :lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Score cards going in the air last few rounds very close.


----------



## toshiba (Jun 5, 2013)

106-103 huck


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

106-103 Huck, gave him in the 11th, had a decent last minute to seal it imo.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ola swinging and missing on the ropes. Huck looks tired. Ola doing work to the body. Huck pawing with the jab. Ola missing wildly with the lead hook, going for it again and again. Good uppercut and body shot by Ola though! Ola with a hook inside and jabbing. Slapping right by Ola. Backing Huck up. Huck just clinching and pawing. Uppcerut on the ropes by Ola. Ola misses and gets spun into a Huck combo. Huck missing with his combos and Huck lands a big right hand. Ola hanging on in the clinch.

Ola round.

Huck 8-3


----------



## Bogater (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 11 to Ola. Landed more.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Gonna end up 8-4 Huck or something like that on the scorecards he cant win a decision over there, hasnt done enough. Cant cry robbery either.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

very sloppy fight


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

No offense to anyone, but anytime I watch European fighters they seem so crude...like a barfight.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Very entertaining fight, enjoyed it. :good


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

7-5 Huck

Decent fight, kinda boring though. Good effort from both!


----------



## toshiba (Jun 5, 2013)

116-112 huck


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Once again as Afolabi looks to be winning the round, Huck comes on really strong right at the end.

I have it 7-5 Huck and definitely expect him to get this decision.


----------



## Tyler-Durden (Jul 31, 2012)

My mom says Marco Huck would beat the shit out of Arthur Abraham if they fight. A clear case of Not Knowing Shit About Boxing, folks.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Huck won pretty clearly.


----------



## turbina (May 28, 2013)

Well the fighting Ape Huck seems to have taken it. :verysad


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

huck can fuck off... con man and a spoiler. this fight is a draw imo


----------



## Bogater (Jun 6, 2013)

Round 12 to Ola. I gave Huck rounds 4,5,6. But a lot of the rounds were close.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> No offense to anyone, but anytime I watch European fighters they seem so crude...like a barfight.


Watch Prime Lennox Lewis or Current Wladimir Klitschko.


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Had it 116-112 Huck, some close rounds throughout however, and an extremely competitive battle. Could envision it being 115-113.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tyler-Durden said:


> My mom says Marco Huck would beat the shit out of Arthur Abraham if they fight. A clear case of Not Knowing Shit About Boxing, folks.


:rofl :yep


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> No offense to anyone, but anytime I watch German fighters they seem so crude...like a barfight.


Fixed, thats the work of Uli Wegner, worst 'world class' trainer around, trains his fighters to be one dimensional 1-2 puncher with no head movement and footwork.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ola stalking, the crowd chanting Ola! Ola jabbing and Huck answers with his own stick. Good right by Ola and an uppercut on the ropes by Ola! Huck backing up and laying on the ropes. Big body shot by Ola. Ola backs him up, Ola stalking, hoping and looking for the KO shot. Right to the body by Ola. Both are tired. Good right by Ola! Backs Huck to the ropes. Huck slips and the action resumes. Ola going for the big KO here and Huck answers back with his own flurry. Been the story of the fight really. Ola trying and Huck rallies in the clinch. Close heat…..I think Ola took it though.

8-4 Huck……and STILLLLLL! (should be)


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Pork N Chili said:


> 7-4 Huck
> 
> Imagine what Guillermo Jones would do to both. :lol:


They would beat Jones imo...


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

115-113 Huck. He fell off big time in the final third of the fight, I had Afolabai outworking him in the 12th. Still a Huck win, and it could be wider than I have it on the cards.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Vic said:


> They would beat Jones imo...


How you think they will do against Yoan Pablo Hernandez?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Fixed, thats the work of Uli Wegner, worst 'world class' trainer around, trains his fighters to be one dimensional 1-2 puncher with no head movement and footwork.


Its enough to beat Afolabi though.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Huck won it. Patches of the drama of the last fight but Afolabi wasn't as good as I thought he would be


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Hard to argue an Ola win or draw I thought Huck took it pretty clear.


----------



## Bogater (Jun 6, 2013)

The people who give Huck rounds because of late round flurries just need to watch the slow motion, Huck misses with 75 percent of those.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Huck beats Hernandez due to YPH's crap chin. Afolabi-Hernandez would be interesting though.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Now that you've scored the fight, score Huck's lady


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

capt'n huck


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Watch Prime Lennox Lewis or Current Wladimir Klitschko.


Well of course, Im not saying all of them...those guys are World Class....im saying these B+ fighters.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Crappy German scoring system where they ruin the decision

114:114, 115:113, 117:111 Huck MD


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

A bit wide on the last card but the right man


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Lol, way to ruin the decision there by saying "115-113, Huck"


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

114-114
115-113
117-111

Majority Decision for Marco Huck.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Its enough to beat Afolabi though.


Yeah it is, no argument here


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

The Cuban Hernandez would kill Huck.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Feeling pretty gutted here.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

114 what LOL


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

114-114 :lol: Oi bay.


----------



## Shoefly (Jun 3, 2013)

Just not enjoyable watching Huck fight for me. He's so crude, fights dirty, caveman boxing. Won't be upset when someone takes the title from him.

That said, Huck does the best with his abilities so good for him. Have to respect someone for that.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> The Cuban Hernandez would kill Huck.


Wait what? This guy cant even fight right now. And one right hand of Huck might KO hernandez any time. He has a weak chin.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> The Cuban Hernandez would kill Huck.


Hernandez? Has a shaky chin and gets knocked out. Huck is a different animal then Ross.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> How you think they will do against Yoan Pablo Hernandez?


They will do well.


----------



## turbina (May 28, 2013)

I can't stand Huck, either. He is a fucking fighting Ape. 

He is durable, to his credit, however, also, like an ape. Can't stand watching him fight, was hoping he have lost, but alas Afolabi seemed to be far worse then expected.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Bogater said:


> The people who give Huck rounds because of late round flurries just need to watch the slow motion, Huck misses with 75 percent of those.


This is what I'm saying... It's a fucking con that everyone falls for. Huck does nothing for 2 minutes of a round then throws in spurts of 8-10 punches whilst klanding nothing then grabs hold, to prevent anything coming back, waits for ref to break then rinse repeat. Pisses me off.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Wait what? This guy cant even fight right now. And one right hand of Huck might KO hernandez any time. He has a weak chin.


Sounds like what they said about Rigo vs Donaire :deal....The cubans for the most part are the real deal


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Afolabi thinks he deserved the draw.:lol:


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

turbina said:


> I can't stand Huck, either. He is a fucking fighting Ape.
> 
> He is durable, to his credit, however, also, like an ape.


Pretty much, however, you have to admit that Sauerland has done a very good job with his career despite his clear lack of boxing ability.



ChicoTheBoy said:


> Sounds like what they said about Rigo vs Donaire :deal....The cubans for the most part are the real deal


Except unlike Rigondeaux, Hernandez has leaky defense and lacks the reflexes to avoid Huck's shots all night. That and he fights like a typical European fighter now.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

turbina said:


> I can't stand Huck, either. He is a fucking fighting Ape.
> 
> He is durable, to his credit, however, also, like an ape. Can't stand watching him fight, was hoping he have lost, but alas Afolabi seemed to be far worse then expected.


Will you say he's more like a baboon?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Hernandez? Has a shaky chin and gets knocked out. Huck is a different animal then Ross.


They say all the Cubans have shaky chins... Rigo...Gamboa, they still dont lose.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Ola's still class.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Thomas!! said:


> This is what I'm saying... It's a fucking con that everyone falls for. Huck does nothing for 2 minutes of a round then throws in spurts of 8-10 punches whilst klanding nothing then grabs hold, to prevent anything coming back, waits for ref to break then rinse repeat. Pisses me off.


You had Afolabi winning?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> They say all the Cubans have shaky chins... Rigo...Gamboa, they still dont lose.


Hernandez lost against Ross. Huck is a whole different animal then Ross.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

He's 18!?!?! WTF!!


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pork N Chili;Except unlike Rigondeaux said:


> Hopefully we find out....Great Avi though.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Houghi Fury if the real deal, I gotta say that.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Except unlike Rigondeaux, Hernandez has leaky defense and lacks the reflexes to avoid Huck's shots all night. That and he fights like a typical European fighter now.


Also Rigo has some power. Hernandez not really.


----------



## turbina (May 28, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Pretty much, however, you have to admit that Sauerland has done a very good job with his career despite his clear lack of boxing ability.


Indeed they have. He also has attributes that have allowed him to get to where he is. He is a tough fighter, very durable, a good punch, which helps him get through a lot of these fights. But can't stand watching him. He really does fight like some sort of caveman.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Bunce is dropping comedy gold tonight


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

The referee ruined it for me, constantly feeling the need to get involved, let them get at it! That said, it was a scrappier fight than I and II, definitely not the war I and many others thought it would be. When Ola moved his head and ducked, he was most dangerous, didn't do this enough in the early rounds, I had it 116-112 Huck, though many of the rounds could have gone either way, maybe, just maybe if the fight were in Afolabi's backyard (wherever that is...) he may have sneaked a hometown decision. Didn't like the low blows from the German neither, though I did like the occasions when he managed to spin Ola on the ropes when he swung


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Feeling pretty gutted here.


Why ?


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Also Rigo has some power. Hernandez not really.


What? Hernandez hits extremely hard and has developed his punching power in his recent fights. It's just that he barely lets his hands go and is too stiff now to let off combinations.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Huck had a patented windmill attack at the end of the 11th


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Christ Lopez should never of been at 154.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> What? Hernandez hits extremely hard and has developed his punching power in his recent fights. It's just that he barely lets his hands go and is too stiff now to let off combinations.


No just No.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Vic said:


> Why ?


Big Ola fan.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Roe said:


> Ola's still class.


He's finished at world level I think mate, going to very hard for him to work his way back at this age, and he's inactive as it is.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Houghi Fury if the real deal, I gotta say that.


He looks decent so far, but it is hard to tell at this embryonic stage of his career, he's got a fight next week actually, should be harder than tonight, his oppo today was only slightly less fat than ex-Deontay-victim Dustin Nichols...
I highly doubt that he will break Tyson's record, although if he is managed well and continues to develop, he could be a champ. I don't quite get how he is still only 18...


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> Why ?


I think that it is because this was the one which Afolabi was supposed to win, not a great performance from Kryptonite


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hughie fury is the best 18 year old boxer ive ever seen


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

That sucked a bit compared to the first two. I'm sad too @Lunny.

I think that K2 are just going to toss him out. He's not wanted in London really, nor LA, and look at his work in Europe between the two Huck fights? Depressing as all hell. This was "it" for him tonight really. Hard to see where the future points.

K2 have anyone at Cruiser they need to feed to someone?


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> hughie fury is the best 18 year old boxer ive ever seen


I guess you've never seen Wilfred Benitez then?


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

dkos said:


> I guess you've never seen Wilfred Benitez then?


Beat me to it


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dkos said:


> I guess you've never seen Wilfred Benitez then?


:yep


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

McGrain said:


> That sucked a bit compared to the first two. I'm sad too @Lunny.
> 
> I think that K2 are just going to toss him out. He's not wanted in London really, nor LA, and look at his work in Europe between the two Huck fights? Depressing as all hell. This was "it" for him tonight really. Hard to see where the future points.
> 
> K2 have anyone at Cruiser they need to feed to someone?


Yeah it's a shit situation. Wish he'd done the UK domestic scene for a bit so he had a solid fanbase. Such an awkward situation considering where he lives and he's signed with K2 etc.

Seemed wrong hearing God Save the Queen with no fans singing it.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> He's finished at world level I think mate, going to very hard for him to work his way back at this age, and he's inactive as it is.


Sorry I meant he was class when he was giving the interview. I saw some people giving him a bit of criticism because he felt the 9-3 card was too wide, but I thought he was pretty fair in his assessment of his own fight.

Yeah, it's gonna be hard to get back in the mix now though unfortunately.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm 5 minutes into the C5 card and apparently Carl Froch has lost to Jermaine Taylor, Andre Dirrell and Marcus Kessler


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah. Too good for Wlodarczyk or Lebedev or Jones to bother with I guess and why would someone like Tarver bother with him? Why would Kayode bother with him? And forget any up and comer type bothering with him. Bad situation.

Maybe he's turned neough heads with the excitement he provided for him to get fed Arslan? Does that seem possible?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> He looks decent so far, but it is hard to tell at this embryonic stage of his career, he's got a fight next week actually, should be harder than tonight, his oppo today was only slightly less fat than ex-Deontay-victim Dustin Nichols...
> I highly doubt that he will break Tyson's record, although if he is managed well and continues to develop, he could be a champ. I don't quite get how he is still only 18...


Yea im shocked he is only 18. The thing that makes me like him though is that he is very athletic for a big guy, or he seems to be at this point and that is very important to be a great heavyweight.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

@Roe you penis, are you making a new thread for different cards or will it be in the same thread?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> @Roe you penis, are you making a new thread for different cards or will it be in the same thread?


Different events, different threads.

I'll start them in a minute :good


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Different events, different threads.
> 
> I'll start them in a minute :good


:good


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hughie FUry is very talented but he needs to get a flat stomach and a ripped physique.

I know that most of you hard core fans will say 'IT'S NOT A BODY BUILDING CONTEST' .. You guys are right. It's not.

But for heavyweights to be mainstream again and for the HW Division to reclaim it's once glory spot at #1.. you need a marketable champ who shows the public a great body. It doesn't matter what hardcore fans think.. the public don't wanna see a weird looking body on a heavyweight champ. They want to see a extremely fit and well conditioned super athlete.

Hughie Fury at 18 have some back fat and does not have the lean tight muscles a young Lewis had. The tight muscles and lean body is a must for the heavyweight champ. Wladimir despite his boring tactics and glass chin have a great body. Tight muscles that don't look freakish.

You want the HW Champ to have a body you can touch with your hands and stroke with your hands and feel nothing but awe. Tyson Fury does not have that body. Neither does Hughie. Although Hughie is still young.

This is the body the HW Champ should have.










If you rub your hands over Anthony Joshua's stomach.. it will feel different than Hughie Fury's stomach.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Hughie FUry is very talented but he needs to get a flat stomach and a ripped physique.
> 
> I know that most of you hard core fans will say 'IT'S NOT A BODY BUILDING CONTEST' .. You guys are right. It's not.
> 
> ...


What's your body like Felix?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> If you rub your hands over Anthony Joshua's stomach.. it will feel different than Hughie Fury's stomach.


Joshua got two gift at the olympics...just saying.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Feeling pretty gutted here.


Feeling pretty vcasherrific here! :smile


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Joshua got two gift at the olympics...just saying.


Disagree. 1 Gift. Savon's gift. But Cammeriee was getting beaten up in the 3rd round and was on his way to getting knocked out. Let's not forget Roberto has fought with a helmet on for 20 years.. Joshua only had 30 AM Fights.

If all the fights had gone 10 rounds or 5 like WSB . . Joshua would have knocked out Roberto and Ivan.

Also Joshua with only 20 AM fights schooled the worlds in 2011.. and lost a disputed decision to the hometown champ in the Finals.

But that have nothing to do with the body a HW champ should have.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Hughie FUry is very talented but he needs to get a flat stomach and a ripped physique.
> 
> I know that most of you hard core fans will say 'IT'S NOT A BODY BUILDING CONTEST' .. You guys are right. It's not.
> 
> ...


Would you rather him be a terrific fighter or have a great body though?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

http://teamfuryboxing.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/5-23-580x232.jpg

This was much better from Hughie. but he added on the pounds too fast so his body got a weird look to it now.
That being said I am 100% sure it's only a layer of baby fat and by the time Hughie's 20 he will have the body I desire in a HW Champ.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Would you rather him be a terrific fighter or have a great body though?


What? Like the lowest I'll go is 'Good Body' 'Great Fighter'

If the next great heavyweight is a fat slob like Solis I rather not have a great heavyweight.

You can't have a fat slob being the HW Champ.

THE LOWEST I'll go in terms of body is the body Tyson Fury had during the Cunningham fight. That is the lowest I'll go..


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Who wants to touch my body then


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Other rbr threads tonight:

*Marcos Maidana vs Josesito Lopez (+ undercard)*

*Chad Dawson vs Adonis Stevenson (+ undercard)*


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> What? Like the lowest I'll go is 'Good Body' 'Great Fighter'
> 
> If the next great heavyweight is a fat slob like Solis I rather not have a great heavyweight.
> 
> ...


:lol: Think your taking the piss mate or else reading a bit too much into how important a body look is to a heavyweight champion. The first thing people look at, even the casual (well besides women) is how a fighter fights and how exciting he is, they'd rather a big knockout all action fighter before an adonis. Being in tip top shape is good and all, but a heavyweight shouldnt be built for show, he should be built to go.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> :lol: Think your taking the piss mate or else reading a bit too much into how important a body look is to a heavyweight champion. The first thing people look at, even the casual (well besides women) is how a fighter fights and how exciting he is, they'd rather a big knockout all action fighter before an adonis. Being in tip top shape is good and all, but a heavyweight shouldnt be built for show, he should be built to go.


I don't care about the body. I'm a boxing fan. What I care about is having the face of boxing being a Heavyweight again. I know what you mean and I agree with it. But trust me there is no way in HELL somebody with a body like Solis can be the face of boxing. It's a pipe dream.

I'm not saying you need a Anthony Joshua body.. but you do need at least a 'in shape' Riddick Bowe body. or a 'in shape' Tyson Fury body. I don't care if Solis suddenly have the power of Foreman and the skills of Mayweather and is now 20 years old. With that body he's not going to be the face of boxing.

Example? Have you ever heard of Andy Ruiz Jr? This guy is a prospect who's hand speed is like the HW Sugar Ray Leonard. I'm not even exaggerating. Guy's got freakish hands, good skills, and is definitely going to be a top fighter. Guy's the real deal. He'll never be a star because he looks like an out of shape Chris Arreloa...............


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I also want to point out that it is very hard to succeed with a fat body like Solis or Arreloa... but if somehow a mega fat heavyweight champ is made it gives a bad example to the rest of the world.

Imagine a fattie freak of nature somehow start dominating the division. Guy's like 6'2 and 260 pounds of polar bear fat. Just hanging there and eating tacos during training. but somehow because of his freakish talent he is knocking out wlad and destroying everyone...

He becomes the face of boxing and a superstar..What will happen is all the fatties will never try to get in shape again and use that one super fattie as a role model and hero figure. So everyone just gets fatter and fatter and fatter.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I don't care about the body. I'm a boxing fan. What I care about is having the face of boxing being a Heavyweight again. I know what you mean and I agree with it. But trust me there is no way in HELL somebody with a body like Solis can be the face of boxing. It's a pipe dream.
> 
> I'm not saying you need a Anthony Joshua body.. but you do need at least a 'in shape' Riddick Bowe body. or a 'in shape' Tyson Fury body. I don't care if Solis suddenly have the power of Foreman and the skills of Mayweather and is now 20 years old. With that body he's not going to be the face of boxing.
> 
> Example? Have you ever heard of Andy Ruiz Jr? This guy is a prospect who's hand speed is like the HW Sugar Ray Leonard. I'm not even exaggerating. Guy's got freakish hands, good skills, and is definitely going to be a top fighter. Guy's the real deal. He'll never be a star because he looks like an out of shape Chris Arreloa...............


Fair enough, I think good shape for a fighter is ideal obviously, solely because it means you've put the work in in the gym, and will most likely have good condition and stamina.

On Andy Ruiz Jr, ive never seen him fight, but he sound interesting, im going to have a look at one of his fights.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Other rbr threads tonight:
> 
> *Marcos Maidana vs Josesito Lopez (+ undercard)*
> 
> *Chad Dawson vs Adonis Stevenson (+ undercard)*


Great.

Two more threads for you to not update.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Hughie FUry is very talented but he needs to get a flat stomach and a ripped physique.
> This is the body the HW Champ should have.
> 
> 
> ...


That's because he's a Hornet from the fighting town of Watford, England!


----------



## Batkilt (Jun 6, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> What? Like the lowest I'll go is 'Good Body' 'Great Fighter'
> 
> If the next great heavyweight is a fat slob like Solis I rather not have a great heavyweight.
> 
> ...


:lol:

Don't drop your standards on our account, Felix.


----------

